# Naruto Kunoichi Tier List



## Idiopodivny (Dec 12, 2015)

Can someone rank all the Kunoichi in naruto by feats?

List of some kunoichi in naruto 


Hinata
Sakura
Tsunade
Ino 
Temari
Karin 
Rin 
Konan
Tenten
Kurenai 
Anko
Mei
Karui 
Kurotsuchi
Fū
Shizune 
Yugito 
Yugao 
Chiyo 
Samui
Pakura
Matsuri 
Yakumo 
Tsume 
Shizuka 
Naori 
Ameyuri 
Tayuya
Kushina
Kurotsuchi


----------



## Shanal (Dec 13, 2015)

All the Kunoichi? Alright then, I am not really sure if I'll remember them all, however here's my go at all the relevant kunoichi who've shown us something or at least have some DB stat.

*God tier:*

Kaguya (She probably ain't a kunoichi, but just to put her here, otherwise this list of girls would be incomplete .

*Top Kunoichi Tier:*

Tsunade

Sakura Haruno

*High Kunoichi Tier:*

Mei Terumi

Karin Uzumaki (Solely due to the fact that she has access to one of the haxxiest chains in manga, plus the fact that she can do instant heal to a giant hole in stomach of hers or others)

Konan without prep time.

Yugito and Fuu since I have no knowledge on whether Fuu has full control over her bijuu or not. Since Yugito was solo'd by Hidan and Kakuzu without Kakuzu loosing even a single heart, welp. 

Temari (At lower end of it, along with Karin, however given her destruction capabilities, plus the fact that she is further proved in Part 2, obviously, she deserves a spot here.)

Kushina Uzumaki, binded Kurama.

*Mid high tier Kunoichi*

Tsume Inuzuka (Given her rank + the fact that in DB it's stated in Garoga's entry that it's an "Inuzuka" technique in general and not something only Kiba can do. So it's all assumption with rank)

Samui (Given her rank, again, if you want feat and canon fact-wise only, ignore these)

Kurenai Yuhi

Tayuya (at lower end of this)

*Mid Kunoichi Tier:*

Hinata Hyuuga
Ino Yamanaka
Tenten

*Low/Garbage Kunoichi Tier:*

Megumi


----------



## Zef (Dec 13, 2015)

The top is either Tsunade or Sakura.

Kaguya is not a Kunoichi.
She's a princess. Shinobi came way after her, and Hagaromo's time.


Also, Databook states Kushina's chains >>>>> Kraken's.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 13, 2015)

Zef said:


> Kaguya is not a Kunoichi.
> 
> She's a princess. Shinobi came way after her, and Hagaromo's time.



But every female list must have her


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kushina could probably enter top tier considering how powerful her chains are..

She probably is higher than Tsunade considering she is Konoha's secret weapon.. 



Also Kurenai should be higher than Kiba's mom.


----------



## Shanal (Dec 13, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Kushina could probably enter top tier considering how powerful her chains are..
> 
> She probably is higher than Tsunade considering she is Konoha's secret weapon..
> 
> ...



Kushina can't create a crater with radius of 200 meters. Kushina can't summon Katsuyu. Kushina isn't overall as good as Sakura or Tsunade, she just have one thing and we don't even know how good her stat are. Don't hype a character to such extends only because of a single jutsu which might not even hit them considering how large of a thing Kurama was. 

Kurenai being same tier as Kiba's mom doesn't mean they're equals, that's not was tiers are, it means they lie in roughly same power-rank. Kurenai is as featless as anyone else and so is Kiba's mother, however given the DB entries and ranks, they should be roughly in same tier


----------



## Kyu (Dec 13, 2015)

Kushina's got the best feat that isn't flat out bullshit, however she's severely lacking everywhere else bar chakra reserves.

Tsunade is superior in terms of unambiguous portrayal/hype & Sakura supposedly surpassed her.

Mei & Konan are underneath Tsunade - ignoring instances where an absurd amount of prep time is granted. 


I'd wager a top 5 looks something like this:

-EoS Sakura
-Tsunade
-Yugito Nii*
-Konan
-Mei Terumi

*Not counting when she lost her shit & gave Matatabi the wheel. Yugito would easily be the strongest female ninja if she was a perfect jinchuuriki.


----------



## Ersa (Dec 13, 2015)

*God Tier*
Kaguya

*Top Tier*
None

*High Tier*
Adult/The Last Sakura
*Kushina

*Mid Tier*
Tsunade
War Arc Sakura
*Yugito


*Low Tier*
Mei
Konan
Gaara

*These are estimates.


----------



## Hyugadoobadoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I believe Chiyo deserve high Kunoichi tier.


----------



## Swoldier (Dec 13, 2015)

Kaguya (if she counts, obviously)
Sakura/The Last
(TIED) Tsunade-Konan with prep.
Mei Terumi
Chiyo
Yugito Nii
Fuu
Kushina
Temari
Tenten
Hinata 
Tayuya
Kin


----------



## Amol (Dec 13, 2015)

Kushina actually had absurdly great feats while she was at brink of death.
She was kyuubi jinchuriki so she had all that passive regeneration.
Those chains are capable of breaking something like SS(and Karin did that. Kushina shits all over her).
She is also Fuinjutsu master who taught Minato 'Uzumaki Fuinjutsu'.
I just can not see her being not at kage level.
She would make one of the strongest kage.


----------



## Ghoztly (Dec 13, 2015)

-EoS Sakura
-Tsunade

-Kushina
-War arc Sakura
-Mei
-Konan
-Chiyo


-Yugito
-Ino
-Temari
-Karin dat heal 
-Hinata
-Tsume Inuzuka
-Samui
-Rin she could transplant sharingan making her automatically better than Anko and Kurenai.
-Anko
-Kurenai don't ever try genjutsu on Itachi again



-Tenten
-Tayuya
-Kin worst jutsu ever, complete fodder in every scenario she has ever been in.
_
Dumpster tier:
_
-Kaguya

My opinion anyways. Edited in a few I forgot. Kurenai and Anko are garbage incase someone tries to tell me they are too low. Featless fodder characters.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 13, 2015)

Sakura
Tsunade
Kushina

Konan
Yugito 
Mei Terumi
Chiyo

Ino
Karin
Kurenai
Temari
Anko
Hinata 
1010
Tayuya


----------



## Itachі (Dec 13, 2015)

*God Tier*

Rin

*Meh Tier*

Sakura
Tsunade
Kushina
Konan
Yugito
Mei Terumi
Chiyo
Temari
Hinata
Karin
Ino
Anko 
Tenten
Kurenai
Tayuya


----------



## Ghoztly (Dec 13, 2015)

Lol Tayuya confirmed bottomfeeder tier!


----------



## Shanal (Dec 13, 2015)

Ghoztly said:


> Lol Tayuya confirmed bottomfeeder tier!



Have her above likes of Tenten though.


----------



## Ghoztly (Dec 13, 2015)

Is this list based on combat or overall strengths?  Karin heals, Ino hax etc. would put them above most the cast.


----------



## Idiopodivny (Dec 13, 2015)

Ghoztly said:


> Is this list based on combat or overall strengths?  Karin heals, Ino hax etc. would put them above most the cast.



Its based on overall Strength, like ranking them in order of who has the better chances of winning in a battle giving it all they've got.



Shanal said:


> All the Kunoichi? Alright then, I am not really sure if I'll remember them all, however here's my go at all the relevant kunoichi who've shown us something or at least have some DB stat.
> 
> *God tier:*
> 
> ...



Dont forget  Pakura, Ameyuri, & Kurotsuchi !


----------



## Shanal (Dec 13, 2015)

Idiopodivny said:


> Dont forget  Pakura, Ameyuri, & Kurotsuchi !



They're too fillery in terms of feats and whatnot that it's hard to include. Ameyuri is not even confirmed to be a woman in manga, rofl.

I'd put Kurotsuchi between mid-high to high tier Kunoichi given their ranks and hype only.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Dec 13, 2015)

Sakura Uchiha
Mito Uzumaki
Kushina Uzumaki
Tsunade
Mei
Konan
Chiyo
Hinata
Ino
Temari
Fuu
Yugito

the rest need not mention


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 13, 2015)

You guys forgot Orochimaru... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Dec 13, 2015)

01 
02 
03 
04 
05 
06 
07 Chiyo
08 Tsunade
09 Konan
10 Mei


----------

